# Anzahl gefüllter Zellen ermitteln



## HPB (8. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!
Wie ermittelt man in Excel die Anzahl der nicht leeren Zellen? Ist bestimmt ganz einfach, ich hab's aber nicht gefunden  
=Istleer... hilft mir nicht weiter, da diese Fkt nur true/false liefert, d.h. eine einzige Zelle auswertet. Erst jede einzelne Zelle auszuwerten und dann die Summe zu errechnen, scheint sehr umständlich zu sein.

Da gibt es doch bestimmt eine ganz einfache Formel, oder?
Ginge es nicht mit =dbanzahl... oder so?

Ein kleines Beispiel wäre super.

Ich möchte bspw. die Anzahl der nicht leeren Zellen im Bereich B2 bis B20 zählen
--> =?


----------



## Leola13 (8. August 2006)

Hai,

wie wäre es mit =Anzahl(B2:B20) ? :-( 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## HPB (9. August 2006)

Hallo, danke für die Antworrt.
Aber das habe ich auch schon versucht, aber so geht es nicht. Anbei ein kleines Beispiel.

Das Problem liegt darin, dass ich nicht nur die Zellen zählen möchte, in denen eine Zahl steht, sondern auch diejenigen mit berücksichtigen möchte, die Text enthalten (Eigentlich geht es bei mir aussschließlich um Textfelder)

Ich schätze mal, die Lösung geht eher in Richtung "IstLeer"...

Wer hat noch ne Idee?
Danke im Voraus,
Peter


----------



## Leola13 (9. August 2006)

Hai,

Mit =ZÄHLENWENN(B1:B8;"> ")  bekommst du die mit Text gefüllten Zellen. 

Mit  =ANZAHL(B1:B8)  die mit Zahlen gefüllten Zellen

Mit  =ANZAHL2(B1:B8)   alle gefüllten Zellen 

und mit =ANZAHLLEEREZELLEN(B1:B8), die leeren Zellen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## HPB (10. August 2006)

Perfekt! Genau das habe ich gesucht!
Auf das "größer Leerzeichen" wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen.


----------

